# Check Out Our Ella



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ella is making herself at home. She is quite the girl. Very loving. Very much a "shadow".
Follows me EVERYWHERE. She's also a jumper, so she won't let up. Jops, true to form,
does get after her, but Ella acts much like LBB. "Oooooh Deeee Doooe, what did I do?"

Notice, in the first pic, her neck. She is sprawling out, and enjoying herself, but that is
her neck, which was soooo screwed up. Look at it now. It's normal. 

In another pic, notice her eye. Yep, the same, totally messed up eye. It's looking great!!

Now, also notice the purple spots, and brownish spots. Well, that's just stained hair, from
the home remedies she was on. She was soooo purple when she came on board.

There is nothing wrong with Ella. Vet did skin testing, blood work, etc. He said, "there's nothing
wrong with her, just quit putting motor oil, horse salve, and purfume in her ears". lol

Vet gave me an ointment for her, and it started working within days. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=461714635307


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my Goodness, she really looks so much better!!! Her little eye looked so bad as well as her neck!!! Illl bet she is happy to be at your house........She is all better and she is eating well too. I think she is just so much healthier......She is a little doll!!!! You did good Deb!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 5 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683156


> You did good Deb!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:[/B]


You sure did!! Yay You!!!! :thumbsup: :aktion033:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she looks great -- thanks for saving another maltese baby


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

All I did was save her from "home remedies". 

In other words, I honestly did nothing. A $10 bottle of ointment was all. 

Her true rescues are the couple who talked this family into surrendering her,
and contacting my vet, who contacted me, then I contacted them, then we contacted
NMR. 

And thank God for that, as she would have been soooo infected, with the collar
embedded, and the infection already spreading. Too much on her tiny little body.

So, yep, David and Ami, are the couple who got involved, and saved this little one.
Not me. I just stopped putting motor oil on her. That made the world of difference. :duh oh:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She looks just great - Deb does it again! :clap:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow "*Saint Deb of all Malts*" does it again - there is a healing factor in your home I think.

Miss Ella looks great !!!!!!! what a "normal" malt should look and live like !!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aawwww!! She is sooo sweet!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh Deb, she looks sooooo wonderful!! I am truly amazed how quickly she has healed!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

It is incredible how much better she looks....and in such a short period of time. I cannot get over it! Wow!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS REALLY LOOKING GREAT .ALL IT TOOK WAS TLC AND OINTMENT. :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Love heals, no doubt about it...No motor oil helps too, I must say!! :brownbag: x0x0x0 N


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, she looks great!! I soooo enjoyed the pics and seeing her looking so well!!!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, you don't give yourself enough credit. Who else was willing to take her home? Only you.

Now I can imagine people fighting over her...LOL.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Her neck wound looks totally healed and just marvelous! I am sure she is feeling a whole lot better now. Amazing how quickly she healed physically and emotionally.........she looks so happy and comfy. You do wonders with the little ones that need so much! I personally thank you!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good Job! Deb The "Malt Angel" strikes again! :dothewave:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks like a totally different Malt.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 4 2008, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683168


> Not me. I just stopped putting motor oil on her. That made the world of difference.[/B]



They were probably using the wrong weight oil, doncha think??


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a difference! She looks great and happy. What a lucky girl to have ended up at your house.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Doesn't Ella look wonderful. In that second picture she looks like a litte queen finally taking possession of her throne. I hope those people don't get or, God forbid, have any other pets. Ella, you look fantastic. She's gonna be a pistol Deb!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Little Ella looks so wonderful now.... her ornament has been created and will be on its way to Deb to join the other precious little ones! ( probable arrive sometime next week)


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

you are very bella, Ella


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ohhhh, I just wanna kiss that button nose! :wub: :wub: :wub: She is just adorable and looks so much happier!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

It's amazing what a bottle of ointment and Deb's TLC can do, she looks great :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 5 2008, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683367


> Little Ella looks so wonderful now.... her ornament has been created and will be on its way to Deb to join the other precious little ones! ( probable arrive sometime next week)[/B]


Oh good, I'm glad Ella gets an ornament.

She looks great Deb. What a difference! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay for Ella! She looks like a different baby, that's for sure. Deb, you may not be the original source of rescue, but don't discount your contribution for a second. You really :rockon: :rockon: :rochard: !!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

She looks might comfy in that first picture. And yeah, she looks very good. I'm glad she's doing so well and has a happy home now.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady Ella is looking mighty fine. Good work, Deb.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She just needed some good lovin'!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you hear those bells ringing in Maltese Heaven.....another Maltese is being nurtured and loved back to life by Deb!!!

You are truly a dear!!! God bless you :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ella looks so healthy and happy now. :wub: Great job Deb. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 5 2008, 01:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683168


> All I did was save her from "home remedies".
> 
> In other words, I honestly did nothing. A $10 bottle of ointment was all.
> 
> ...



Deb, you did a lot to save her. I still have images in my head over those first pictures of that poor baby. 

So, my dear ... you are just going to have to accept the fact that you did more than stop putting motor oil on her.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she looks wonderful, sweet little angel.


----------

